# Italian Internet Usage



## msrrockfan (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I'm doing a paper for school and was wondering if someone could help me out. I was wondering about the speed of online in Italy and also if the connection speed affects your usage? Also what do you think about the passport requirement? 

Any other information about internet usage in Italy would also be helpful. 

Thanks,

Msrrockfan


----------



## Robert Davies (Nov 26, 2008)

*internet use*

Hi Msrrockfan
I have had a few personal problems with internet connections here in Italy, but I think the people to talk to are the owners of an internet cafe in southern Italy called calabrianinvest, I know that they had to jump true hoops to make it happen. Good luck
Bob 



msrrockfan said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm doing a paper for school and was wondering if someone could help me out. I was wondering about the speed of online in Italy and also if the connection speed affects your usage? Also what do you think about the passport requirement?
> 
> ...


----------



## Nardini (Dec 3, 2007)

msrrockfan said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm doing a paper for school and was wondering if someone could help me out. I was wondering about the speed of online in Italy and also if the connection speed affects your usage? Also what do you think about the passport requirement?
> 
> ...


Well, firstly, the speed of connection is remarkably similar to that in the USA. If there is a local DSL connection available (ADSL or SDSL) it will much faster than a dial-up connection. There is a growing network of wireless broadband suppliers growing across Italy as well, of course, as the 2-way Satellite service that is provided by ASTRA, branded Tooway.

And, passport requirement? What do you mean?


----------

